# DIY prefilter for Eheim canister filters (for models that use the 12/16 mm tubing)



## Hitch

Hey

So many of you already know that I swear by Hydro sponge filters...and try to use it every chance I get (hey, who doesnt, they make amazing sponge filters). Secondly, I am also a huge fan of Eheim canister filtration (personal favs being the classics and the 2222..but this thread isnt about product review...so lets move on).

Not too long ago, I posted a thread about how to adapt a hydro sponge filter onto an aquaclear powerhead for filtration. Along similar lines, I have been looking into ways to adapt the sponge filtration onto the intake of Eheim canisters (mainly because of the shrimp that is sharing the tank with my plecos)--a prefilter if you will (yes, I know there are the hydro prefilters out there, but if you are like me--who has a bunch of extra normal sponge filters lying around--this would save you another 12 dollars per prefilter).

So here it is, 80% is identical to my hydro sponge + aquaclear powerhead idea (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10087).

*End product:*
*sorry, forgot to take pics of the thing before I left London--will provide end product pics when I get back on Sunday*

*What you need:*
1) 1 complete hydro sponge filter (without the clear plastic tubing). *the sponge in the pic is a hydro sponge filter #3*
















2) 1 intake tube of Eheim canister (without the strainer thing...just the tube is needed)
3) 1 2" plastic pipe adapter (go to the plumbing section and buy one for $0.79+tax) 








4) a small piece (2") of the tubing (I have only done this with the classics and 2222, they both use the 12/16mm tubing, so this would not work if you have tubing of larger sizes) *adjust the length to your own design*
5) a pot of hot water
6) a bowl of cold water (either cold water right from the tap, or just put it in the fridge until needed)...colder the better

*Procedure:*
1) dip one end of the tubing into the hot water (all you need is about 1-1.5 cms in the hot water) for about 1 minute. This will soften the plastic tubing, allowing for it to stretch a little.
2) push it slowly and *carefully* onto the smaller end of the adapter. Push it in as far as you feel comfortable, the design of the end of the adapter is good because it allows for a tight fit.
*again...pics will come on sunday...sorry*
3) tip the entire thing into the cold water. As we all know, things contract in cold water (*lets be mature here...lol*), so a nice cold bath will ensure a very strong and tight fit of tubing to adaptor.
4) insert the larger end of the adaptor into the top of the sponge filter, it will also be a snug fit.








*this pic was from my previous DIY, again, will add actual pics on sunday*
5) insert the other end of the tubing onto the canister intake tube.
*NOTE: the eheim intake tube is longer on one side and shoter on the other, use this to your advantage. If your tank is very tall, leave the longer end in the tank. If your tanks are short..like mine, flip the thing around so that the shorter end is in the tank. Doing this will hopefully prevent you from cutting into the tubing.
NOTE: since the part that is joining the intake tube and the adaptor is a piece of plastic tubing, you can adjust the length of the tubing to fit your design*

and voila 

the reason why I did this is because I dislike the look of a sponge wrapped around my intake (shrimplet protection), and I dont want to spend more money on things I can easily "make myself" with what I have. Oh, and just think, if you ever break that strainer...no need to worry 

So once again, aside from the cost of the actual filters, this DYI will cost you less than a dollar. Time consumption: 2 minutes.

Hopefully its clear 

*again, I apologize that I dont have pics just yet, will add on Sunday, but hopefully the instructions were clear*


----------



## dl88dl

Very good idea...thanks for the info!


----------



## 454Casull

Just to clarify, the plastic adapter should be a 1/2" NPT female to 1/2" hose ID plastic barb fitting.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Did the same thing with my big eheim and large hosing. Used a reticluated sponge though for the prefilter.


----------

